
Firefox Adds New Developer Tools and Add-on Sync - llambda
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/03/13/firefox-adds-new-developer-tools-and-add-on-sync/
======
jordanarseno
An excellent new take on an old technology. This is not something that would
have ever crossed my mind, but I can immediately see the benefit of this type
of view.

At the end of the video you see Trees, Buildings, Roads... brace yourselves,
the 3D-hacked games using HTML + CSS are coming.

